# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  22 de mayo - Día mundial de la diversidad biológica

## Bruno Cillóniz

Pocos lugares como el #Perú cuando se habla de #Biodiversidad. Aprendamos a cuidar y a explotar responsablemente nuestra gran diversidad y riqueza biológica.  :Wink:   dia de la diversidad biologica 22 de mayo-01.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Hoy se celebra el día mundial de la diversidad biológica 17 de Mayo: Día Mundial del Reciclaje y Día Mundial del Internet Artículo: Aprueban plan de acción para la diversidad biológica en Ayacucho al 2021 Artículo: Presentan libro sobre la historia y diversidad biológica de Iquitos Artículo: El 22% del PBI está basado en la biodiversidad biológica, según el Minam

----------

